# Soundtraxx Tsunami CV 113 Trouble...



## bluenoser337 (Jan 8, 2012)

Set up my diesel TSU-1000 to do everything just right (sounds and operation) and then tried changing CV 113 so the sounds would automatically shut off after 5 seconds. I put 50 in CV 113 and that ended any and all sound coming from the loco no matter what I do (all auto and manually activated sounds). After trying everything I could think of 10 times, I did a factory reset. That got everything back to "new". Tried only changing the address and CV 113 this time, but got the same result. I read about CV 113 several times and it doesn't seem like I am missing anything. Anyone else know of this issue, or what I might be missing? I am using a Digitrax Zephyr in page mode to make the CV changes. Thanks!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

try changing the actually CV value you are programming in. Go from the two extremes of what it can do and work form there. Start off at 5 and see if that works then slowly work your way up. If that does not see if going to the opposite end of the spectrum at say 100 and see if that does it. Most likely the decoder does not have a problem it is just a matter of having the right CV value.


----------



## bluenoser337 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi...tried every setting in between. The sound has come back after another factory reset and I set up everything else again, but now CV 113 does nothing regardless of value. I'm lost. Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Did you try a 'Function 8" to see if the sound would come back on?
'Function 8' is "Mute/unmute".


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

could be possible after setting 113 that it auto shuts the engine sound off so you must restart the engine for them to come back on.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

GC nailed it,
It auto shuts down sound after a time period you must restart the engine to restart the sounds.


----------



## bluenoser337 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi: Thanks for all the replies. Despite the good suggestions, the CV doesn't work as described. I've sent a request to Soundtraxx tech support. When I have the "no sound" situation, I have tried F8, powering down, "e-stop", reselection that address for operation, etc etc etc etc. When the sound is working, after a factory reset and trying again, then it won't shut down as described, after the time set in CV 113. I'll post the Sountraxx response if they reply.


----------

